
Dotfile Management and Documentation with Org-Mode - pmoriarty
https://expoundite.net/guides/dotfile-management
======
lcall
Semi-related: I have written an org-mode replacement that addresses some of
the key challenges (hard to learn, awkward) while keeping some key benefits
(efficient from keyboard, extremely flexible), and adding huge flexibility in
what can be done: [http://onemodel.org](http://onemodel.org)

It is a personal organizer, and the beginning of a platform to change how
individuals (or mankind) manage knowledge overall.

(Now with an improved web site.)

Feedback appreciated.

